
Ask HN: How popular are internationalized domain names? - supahfly_remix
For countries without Latin-based scripts, do you type internationalized domain names (IDNs with punycode) in your browsers?  How about countries with accents (e.g., France, Spain)?
======
mhkool
I just counted the domain names starting with the xn-- punnycode in the URL
database of URLfilterDB and the punnicode URLs are 0.02% of all domains.

